# I'm new...



## Thorn21 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi ya. I'm new here, been ttc  for 14 months now oh got low sperm count and is unlikely to conceive naturally. Hosp won't fund treatment as I got dd from previous relationship... Advice? X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Although the medical profession say that it takes most couples who don't have any 'issues' two years to conveive your other half, if he's not already doing so, can take some multivitamins which may be able to help... my hubby had a zer sperm count, but after 6 months on wellman he had a million swimmers....so they can help.
You could try appealing, but to be honest its extremely rarely that I have heard of pct's who have reversed a decision.
Wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------

